# Equipment SAFETY tips: The Planer



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Safety in the shop tips for the planer.*

What are some tips to work safely on and around a planer?



(See all SAFETY TIP GATEWAYS here)


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

one vote here for ear protection.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Pinch Points


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Two goods ones above. Add remove jewelry, secure loose clothing and long hair.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

What does "pinch points" refer to?


----------



## Walnut_Weasel (Jul 30, 2009)

I am guessing pinch points would refer to how it is possible to get you fingers trapped between the board and the table and/or sides of the planer as the board is being feed by the power rollers. (Wow that was one long sentence!)

I would have to also add kick back even though it is unlikely due to the safety features on most planers.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Stand to one side of the planer during operation in case a piece shatters and the planer ejects the broken pieces.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

use pushsticks and fetherboard

take care
Dennis


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

Safety glasses!


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

If its not a floor model make sure it is secured to bench or other. Keep outfeed path clear. Oh and do not stick body parts in the machine.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Don't forget the ear & eye protection & push sticks to preserve the fingers


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Keep the floor and surrounding area not cluttered. Unlike most other shop equipment you must walk from the front to the back while it's running. If you trip or stumble bad things could happen.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

out feed boards droop
and can catch on the edge of tools or workbenches
making the planer walk up the board
and fall over backwards

or bow the board so bad it breaks
and sends splinters flying


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

take very light passes. takes a bit longer, but, much safer and easier on your knives


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

NO loose clothing (could even be a shop apron or dangling tie cords, etc.) and NO gloves or the like to get caught on and/or pulled into the auto-feed pinch points that *bubinga* refers to.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

A pinch point could also be a board coming out of a planer ,and pinching your body, or a body part,against another object ,that you did not realize was close enough for that to happen, or is not usually there.
Feeding a shorter board ,when the planer grabs it , can pinch your hand,or fingers between the board ,and table.Potential Pinch points are every where in the shop. 
Any where, any thing that can get pinched
Don't slam your foot in the door on the way out


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yikes! Check out little Frank wearing the loose coat. I don't think that saying, "Stay away from the pulley" is quite enough to be safe.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

damm that looked scary close to the flywheel

even learning a child to start mashinery´s is not a save thing to do 
and here they are crazy enoff to let them climp around on it 
its only a matter of time before an accident happens in that shop …sadly

take care
Dennis


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I had read or seen somewhere about a "sled" to run short pieces through a planer. I have several pecan boards to plane, maximum is about 4 feet. Any tips that follow the theme here?


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

To me, the jointer is the most dangerous of tools. Maybe it's because it is not used as much as other tools, like saws. A table saw can cut your finger off cleanly, but a jointer can grab your digits and pull them further in. Think of a jointer as a circular saw with a blade 6" (or 8") wide. I exercise special caution around a jointer.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I looked at little Frank near that big jointer and was horrified. When my kids were that age, I did everying in my power to protect them. Some 30 years later, they still have all their fingers and have developed a respect around machinery of any kind. My way was to teach them to respect machines and firearms. I never had to worry that they would get into my machines or firearms. I know they are smart enough to recognize danger and how to avoid it. When you hear gunshots, the stupid person will go towards it out of curosity; the smart one will go in the opposite direction. (Some police will do the same thing, but that's for a different discussion)


----------

